# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  E Diela XIX-te Gjate Vitit

## NoName

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dieles së 19-të B*
_(1Mbr 19,4-8; Ef 4,30-5.2; Gjn 6,41-51)_





 Kujdesuni jo për ushqimin që prishet, po për atë që qëndron për jetën e amshuar (Gjn 6,27). Javën e kaluar, në pjesën e ungjillit Jezusi na la me këtë fjalë, vërtetësia e së cilës është e pohuar paradoksalisht edhe nga ata që nuk besojnë. Albert Camus, ateist, ka shkruar: Toka nuk i mjafton njeriut. Roger Garaudy, edhe ai ateist, po thellësisht në krizë, arrin deri tek lutja: Na ktheni Krishtin. Jeta e tij e vdekja e tij na përkasin edhe neve.

Këto fjalë janë ofshamë ndershmërie. Në të vërtetë, në asnjë njeri mund të shuhet pritja e diçkaje që tejkalon e që shkon përtej kësaj jete tokësore: fjala e Jezusit është kaq e konfirmuar nga eksperienca e njerëzimit të të gjitha kohërave, nga besmitarë e jo besimtarë.

Po si mund të gjejmë e sigurojmë ushqimin që qëndron e siguron jetën e ashmuar? Jezusi pohon: Unë jam buka e gjallë zbritur nga qielli (Gjn 6,51). Në tjetër rast, Jezusi thotë: Para se të ishte Abrahami, Unë Jam (Gjn 8,58). E në darkën e mbrame, duke u lutur, Jezusi shprehet kështu:  O Atë, bota nuk të njeh, por une ty të njoh (Gjn 17,25). E Filipit i përgjigjet: Filip, kush më ka pa mue, e ka pa Atin. Më bësoni: unë jam në Atin e Ati është në mua; nëse jo, së paku besojeni këtë për shkak të veprave të mia (Gjn 14,9-10).

Kurrë, askush nuk ka folur kështu. Kurrë asnjë themelues religjionesh (fesh) nuk ka pohuar të ketë qenë Biri i Zoti. Prej mëse dy mijë vjetësh, fjalët e Jezusit shkandullojnë e magjepsin: Krishti është dashur deri në adhurim dhe urrejtur deri në çmenduri, ka vrejtur ndershmërisht Blaise Pascal.

Kuptimi i Fjalëve të Jezusit është i qartë. Thotë Ai: Unë jam Biri i Zotit, unë jam Jeta e Amshuar që kërkoni, unë jam ajo që çka i mungon paqes tuaj, unë jam Dhurata që Ati ju bën, unë jam Përgjigja problemeve tuaja. Për atë që beson në Krishtin, këto fjalë konfirmohen rregullisht në jetën e përditshme. Për atë që nuk beson, Krishti mbetët enigmë e Ungjilli dritë e pashpjegueshme. Do të them më shumë: për atë që nuk beson në Krishtin  janë fjalët e Pascalit  jeta e vdekja mbesin të padeshifrueshme.

Dalin jashtëzakonisht të vërteta fjalët e F. Werfelit, një hebreu bashkëkohor i joshur nga Krishti. Ai ka deklaruar: Unë njoh vetëm një problem: Kush është Jezu Krishti?

Përgjigjen në këtë pyetja na ndihmon ta gjejmë Bibla.

----------


## eVerteta

*E diela XIX gjatë vitit (B)*


*Jezu Krishti  Buka e jetës*

*I krishteri jeton prej eukaristisë.* Burimi dhe kulmi i jetës së krishterë dhe Kishës në përgjithësi është *eukaristia  Mesha shenjte  Korpi* dhe *Gjaku i Jezu Krishtit.* Kjo është dhurata më e madhe që Hyji ia dha njerëzimit. Të krishterët e parë ishin të njohur në mbarë botën pikërishtit në bashkësinë e kremtimit të eukaristisë  *Ndarjes së bukës.* Në këtë tubim eukaristik çdo i krishterë edhe sot e fiton bukën hyjnore  dhuratën më të madhe të Hyjit dhe është shenjë dalluese e përkatësisë së krishterë. 

Porosia biblike e të dieleve zakonisht mirret nga tri leximet, një nga BV dhe dy nga BR. Në këto lexime gati se përherë është e pranishme një porosi që në BV shtrohet dhe diskutohet, kurse në BR bëhet aktuale dhe shtjellohet më një frymë më të lartë dhe më të përsosur. Këtë gërshëtim e gjejmë në leximet e kësaj të diele.

Në leximin e parë kemi nynykatjen e popullit të izraelit në shkreti kundër Moisiut dhe Aronit, gjegjësisht kundër Zotit, sepse në shkretirë ishte ballafaquar me mungesën e ushqimit. Populli i Izraelit kishte dal nga robria e Egjiptit dhe tanimë ishte në liri rrugës nëpër shkreti kah toka e premtuar të cilën ia kishte premtuar Hyji. Lirimi i tyre nga robëria kishte ndodhur në mënyrë të mrekullueshme, përkatësisht me intervenimin e Zotit faraoni i Egjiptit kishte lëshuar pé dhe e kishte lëshuar popullin të dal nga Egjipti. Populli i Izraelit kishte fituar lirinë. Liria, dalja nga robëria kishte sjellë gjëra të reja dhe sfida të paprovuara. Nga siguria në Egjipt kishin kaluar në pasigurinë e lirisë në shkreti. Vështirësitë e lirisë shpeshherë janë më të rënda se ato të robërisë. Këtë e dëshmon edhe populli kur ngritet kundër Moisiout duke thënë se, në Egjipt kemi pasur me bollëk bukë dhe mishë kurse tani vdesim nga uria, pse na keni nxierr na rahatia në pasigurinë e shkretirës. Kjo nynykatje, ky kundërshtim e dëshmon një fakt dhe realitet shumë të rëndësishëm e delikat që vazhdimish është i pranishëm në bashkësitë, shoqëritë e dala nga robëritë e diktaturat. Madje, populli i rritur në robëri nuk është i pjekur për ta jetuar lirinë. Shkretira në bibël simbolizon pastrinë e `mykut` të robërisë, njëllojë katarsis shpirtërorë dhe proces që duhet medoemos të kalohet, që të mund të arrihet liria e mirëfilltë - apo siç e thekson Shkrimi shenjt, për të arritur në Tokën e premtuar.  Prijësi i popullit, që në këtë rastë është Moisiu, përballët më një akuzë të rëndë e shumë të vëshirë, kërkohet të gjindet një rrugëdalje dhe të shafiten zërat kundërshtarë në popull. Tani, në rrjedhën e realitetit të ri dhe shkaktarit të lirisë, që ishte vetë dora e Hyjit, Moisiu i drejtohet Hyjit dhe e lutë të intervenojë për ta ushqyer popullin e revoltuar. Faktikisht një gjë e tillë ndodh përherë, ai që ka intervenuar të ndërrohet robëria apo diktatura me lirin, ai edhe duhet të kujdesohet për ecuarinë e mbarë të lirisë. 

Zoti e bënë mrekullinë dhe e ushqen popullin me manën. Kjo mrekulli do t`i qetësoj për një kohë zërat e shqetësuar të popullit. Por, liria nëpër shkretirë do të sfidojë edhe më tepër popullin që do të jetë shkas për kryengritje kundër Moisiut dhe kundër Zotit. Kjo e dëshmon një të vërtetë të pakontestueshme se sa vështirë është të edukohet një popull i dal nga zgjedha e robërisë dhe sa vështirë është të jetohet liria e vërtetë. Mana në shkretirë si ushqim për popullin e zgjedhur është një prototip për ushqimin eukaristik. Etërit e kishës shpeshherë kanë bërë krahasime dhe kanë njohur manën si paraprijëse të eukaristisë. 

*Në ungjill kemi një pjesës të diskutimit mes popullit dhe Jezusit për bukën e jetës që e jep vetë Jezu Krishti, përkatësisht ajo bukë është vetë Jezu Krishti.* 

Populli që kishte përjetuar mrekullinë e bukëve të shumëzuara, ishte pandërprerë në entuziazmin e bukës dhe në pritje të një mrekullie tjetër të ngjajshme. Jezusi i thërret që mos të bengosen tepër për bukën që mund të prishet por për bukën që qendron për përjetësi.  

Këtë bukë do ta jap *Biri i Hyjit*, i dërguari i Atit. Kjo ndërlidhet mirë me bisedën që e ka bërë Jezusi me Samaritanën (Gjn 4, 14), kur Jezusi i thotë se, ujin që ai e jep do të shuan etjen për amshim. Samaritanja ja lyp Jezusit atë ujë që të pi vazhdimisht. Të njëjtën gjë e kërkuan edhe hebrenjët nga Jezusi kur iu tha se kush e ha bukën që e jep ai nuk do të ketë më kurrë uri. Në këtë kontekst, Jezusi apelon te populli që të angazhohet në grumbullimin e bukës dhe ujit hyjnor, përkatësisht për shuarjen e etjes shpirtërore. 

*Burimi dhe dhuruesi i kësaj buke dhe këtij uji është Jezu Krishti*, dhe për ta fituar këtë bukë dhe këtë ujë duhet të veprojmë sipas vullnetit të Zotit dhe t`i besohet Birit që ai e dërgoi. *Moisiu* në shkretirë nuk ishte dhënësi i manës/bukës, por Zoti, Ati qiellor ishe ai që e dhuroi manën në shkretirë. Moisiu ishte vetëm ndërmjetësues. Kurse në BR Jezusi është ai që e jep bukën nga qielli. Dhe aq më tepër, _Unë jam buka e jetës. Kush vjenë tek unë, nuk do të ketë më kurrë uri, kush beson në mua nuk do të ketë më etje._ (6, 35). Jezusi paraqitet si dhënës i bukës së jetës dhe ai që shuan etjen përgjithmonë. Me ushqimin e bukës eukaristike  me korpin dhe gjakun e Jezu Krishtit  qenia njerëzore fiton jetën. Dhe siç përmend edhe Shën Pali, Krishti na rilindi për jetë të re, e braktisëm njeriun e vjetër dhe u veshëm me njeriun e ri. Jeta e re është rezultat i asaj që i krishteri është i ushqyer më korpin dhe gjakun e Krishtit. Ky ushqim të vesh me jetë të re. *Eukaristia apo mesha shenjte ka mbajtur gjallë me shekuj kishën*, atëherë kur kisha ka përjetuar kriza të mëdha e atëherë kur ka ra në agoni, përherë jetën e ka fituar pikërisht nëpërmjet Eukaristisë shenjte. Jezusi është buka e jetës, dhe nuk ka tjetër burim të jetës përveç Jezu Krishtit. Me të dhe nëpërmjet tij ne e fitojmë, e ripërtrijmë dhe e plotësojmë jetën.

----------

